# OK... so I got this F-Lop/Flemish cross.



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Beside breeding a few pure breeds, I like to fool around with cross breeding my "ideal" mutt. I had a pen open, so I bought this young French Lop/Flemish (steel colored) doe. The thing is about 3 1/2 months old now and is already almost the size of a senior French. Er... I have never had Flemish, anybody have any idea how big this thing will get? 

It is a beautiful doe, the other ear just fell, and it looks almost exactly like a FL, except I have never seen one this color before. I gotta weigh it... I think it must be close to 10 lbs already.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how big the cross will get but, I just got some young Flemish giants. Here is the thread with pics of them.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=311868

The Dam for the female was listed as 19.8 lbs and the Sire was around 16.

Good Luck,
Dave


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

The interesting thing is... this rabbit is not eating any more pellets than the other medium breeds I have the same age. When I first got her, I put her in the cage with a young brazilian doe who was a month older. They got along great...but now she is as big as any of my senior does...

My doe cages are 30 by 40, fine for the other breeds I have. I don't think they are going to be big enough when she gets full grown.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

I've raised Flemish Giants for ~10+ years... they are beautiful gentle rabbits. The largest I've ever had is a 20# light gray buck. Moe was a big boy! ... I have seen a 24# Steele doe from Michigan, but my largest now is a 18.5 # Sandy doe.

They are comfy in a 36x24x18 cage... bigger is always better for Flemish.
My outside cages are 24x24x60... with a 24x24 roofed hutch! ... 
for more information on Flemish Giants "the gentle giants" look here @ the National Federation of Flemish Giant Breeders. http://www.nffgrb.com/

good luck... 

JLH


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ok yall got me, i want giant rabbits now, now if only i could find some down here lol,


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

As to your experiment let us know how it works. I have a variety of rabbits that I raise for meat rabbits. My best doe is a flemishXchecker giant cross. Her first litter she kindled and raised 10 kits. 

Oh and they do get pretty big...but you already knew that!

Mike


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm loving my Flemmies!!!!! They are absolute sweethearts and they don't really eat all that much more than a standard sized rabbit as I give them lots of hay/grass/weeds. 

Mine are all in really large cages and I use lots of flakes of hay for them lay/rest/eat on. They are really good about not using the bathroom on them. 

Breeding pair is in a 9'l x 3'w x 6'h cage that gets divided when Cindy Lu has a litter. Grinch (male) gets a 6'l part prior to kits coming out of the nest. Once the kits come out of the nest, I move the divider wall and Cindy Lu gets the 6'l spot.When she doesn't have a litter and is back up to weight the cage gets opened back up. I'm really liking this system as everyone gets to run alot.
Oh, and the nest boxes are 2' cubes attached to the outside of the cages. 
So it's 35 square feet and they use every bit of it. 

Grow out pen is 3'w x 4'l which is only 12 square feet. This is WAY too small for a little of popples and we are going to be building a MUCH larger grow out pen as soon as we get moved.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I better build a horse barn!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah, that sounds like it *may* be big enough. lol


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

KSALguy said:


> ok yall got me, i want giant rabbits now, now if only i could find some down here lol,


where is "down here"? ... there are Flemish Giant breeders almost "everywhere"
Let me know if you'd like help finding one  :walk:

JLH


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe he lives in alabama

Do you know of any Blue Flemish Giant Breeders close to Elmira, NY or Williamsport, PA? I would LOVE to get blue flemmies.


----------

